# Class 5 Finish



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

For me it seems easier to do _good mudding job_ without _skimming_ than _skim and sand the skim_. Just tired of skim imperfections.:blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I dont know how you tape...
But I don't get imperfections :no: :thumbsup:


----------



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I dont know how you tape...
> But I don't get imperfections :no: :thumbsup:


 you r drywall shark:thumbup:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

igorson said:


> For me it seems easier to do _good mudding job_ without _skimming_ than _skim and sand the skim_. Just tired of skim imperfections.:blink:


 Class 5 ? Are u talking about level 5 if so it is necessary to skim that is what a level 5 is. Don't matter if you are the best taper & finish guy out there unless u skim you will not achieve a level 5. How long have you been taping???? You should know that by now. I yie yie


----------



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> Class 5 ? Are u talking about level 5 if so it is necessary to skim that is what a level 5 is. Don't matter if you are the best taper & finish guy out there unless u skim you will not achieve a level 5. How long have you been taping???? You should know that by now. I yie yie


 I personally rare do skimming but i do all the touch up so i see it from different pitch :whistling2:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Well then if you are doing a lot of touch up then the taping isn't done very well. Are u a contractor or just someone working for someone. The reason I ask is if you are working behind a crew sometime more than likely they could care less what it is gonna look like and save it for someone else to clean up the mess. It shouldn't be that way especially if they are working by the hour it don't make any sense. Seen many of these mud dogs claim that they are fast but the work looks like crap .


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

If u are a contractor then i never heard of a contractor doing his own touch ups behind those that work for him... fire them all ...


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

silverstilts said:


> If u are a contractor then i never heard of a contractor doing his own touch ups behind those that work for him... fire them all ...


Exactly!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

igorson said:


> I personally rare do skimming but i do all the touch up so i see it from different pitch :whistling2:


 So.. the touch up would be the slkm coat? :blink: I'm stilll confused over post#1:blink:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I would agree. Skimming entire surface with anything thicker than a screw coat is opening the doors for more imperfections. A thick skim over whole surface in only needed in light critical areas. And yes Ive done a lil level5:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> So.. the touch up would be the slkm coat? :blink: I'm stilll confused over post#1:blink:


ya....I didn't really know what he was saying either...haha.
Hence I just answered something completely unrelated. 
I have no touch-ups! lol. That was my answer.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Maybe he is trying to get a Class 5 drivers license? I think you have to be able to touch up near the dash to get that?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> Maybe he is trying to get a Class 5 drivers license? I think you have to be able to touch up near the dash to get that?


Haha!! Think he can reach!?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I thought Class 5 was a river rapid rating? And you made it through?

(L5 is DEFINED as skimming the entire area, whether with mud or "primer")


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

We think we are funny. Doubt he does, though.  Oh well, he's the one that asked the odd sounding question.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

PT and Slim,you got me thinking.... that is scary!

Class 5 Felony and Repeat Offenders

I'm thnking he is a repeat offender.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Or maybe....


----------



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Maybe he is trying to get a Class 5 drivers license? I think you have to be able to touch up near the dash to get that?


No Tim0,
class 5 is about drywall finishing or surface quality. You may be on wrong website as this website is about drywall work:whistling2:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Guess I need to look for the right website. I was getting a little confused.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hahaha! Let me know when you find one Tim. :laughing:

class 5 felony and repeat offenders... haha. That made me laugh.


----------

